# 3 en 1 Sanyo Modelo G-2615N



## Ivan DL (Ago 31, 2022)

Hola, buenas a todos. Quise escribir buscando ayuda; poseo un Radio/Tocadisco/Grabadora Sanyo modelo G-2615N del año 1973, que por razones obvias sentimentales dedeo conservar. Funciona el radio y la casetera, solo me faltaba el Tocadisco, por la unidad, y hoy la he resuelto, pero al ponerla no se escucha. 
Quisiera preguntar si alguien pudiese ayudarme con algún consejo alguna idea o quizas un manual de despiece de la unidad brazo y demás partes del Tocadisco.
Cualquier idea que me proporcionen la agradeceré. Soy cubano y no tengo mucho acceso a recursos.
Desde ya gracias a todos
Un saludo
Ivan Diaz


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2022)

Algunas fotos ayudarían !


----------



## Ivan DL (Ago 31, 2022)

Gracias Dosmetros, así mismo haré.
Le tomaré algunas fotos y las coloco, gracias y saludos.


----------



## KareDany (Sep 2, 2022)

Buenas noches
Acá estoy adjuntando el Manual de Servicio solicitado, espero sea de ayuda, mis saludos desde Cuba
KareDany


----------



## unmonje (Sep 2, 2022)

Si lo que no funciona es el tocadiscos, el circuito es bien sencillo, de los fonocaptores pasa por la llave selectora y va a los amplificadores de cabeza. Si la capsula tiene 50 años, no la culpo, descanse en paz, guerrera del sonido.
Aqui tenemos al amigo


----------



## Ivan DL (Sep 3, 2022)

Si, es solo el tocadiscos, el resto funciona y se escucha perfectamente. Como dije en primer mensaje, logré hacerme de la unidad nueva, (la aguja), y se la coloqué, pero no logro que se escuche.

Al yo tocar o poner los dedos sobre la aguja, la unidad, o los cables, sí hace el zumbido y ruido característico, pero al reproducir los discos no. Yo veo que la unidad tiene 4 conectores, pero solo dos cables corren por el brazo.

Continúo en ello. Les agradezco.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 3, 2022)

Buenas, si hace el ruido característico al tocar la aguja debería igualmente oírse el disco. A no ser que el ruido sea otro. 

Pasando la yema del dedo por la aguja, rozando ligeramente, debería oirse un "rascar" molesto o casi por los altavoces. Si lo que se oye es un zumbido al tocar la capsula y aguja puede ser acople o falta de masa.


----------



## Ivan DL (Sep 3, 2022)

Muchísimas gracias.
Exactamente lo que ocurre es eso que usted dice, un zumbido al tocar o poner el dedo sobre la capsula y/o sus conectores.
Si paso la yema del dedo por la aguja no se escucha ese “rasgar” que debiera por las bocinas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 3, 2022)

Pues a inyectar audio desde la etapa de potencia hacia atrás, a ver donde está el problema. 
Lo lógico sería, antes de nada, comprobar el conmutador de funciones.
¿Tienes opción de subir fotos? Ayudaría.


----------



## KareDany (Sep 3, 2022)

Holaaaaaa 
Cambiaste solamente la aguja o la unidad  fonocaptora completa? , la  unidad  es semejante a la original? (es de cerámica o magnética), cuántos pines de salida tiene la unidad fonocaptora?, se necesitan fotos de la unidad fonocaptora y del brazo del tocadiscos, que se vean los contactos de conexión, saludos amigos del foro desde La Habana 
KareDany


----------



## Ivan DL (Sep 3, 2022)

Hola, _solo cambié la aguja, la unidad es la misma,
 “creo” que por ahi debe estar el problema,  no logro entender porque tiene 4 conectores si solo llegan dos cables
Voy a subir una foto de la unidad
Y después haré fotos por dentro del circuito 
Esta es la unidad:_


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 3, 2022)

LLeva cuatro conexiones porque es estereo. Los dos cables son los dos canales y las masas van a través del tubo metálico del bazo.
Hay que revisar que las masas estén bien. El brazo tiene que tener buena masa conectada al chasis y o placa amplificadora.


----------



## Ivan DL (Sep 3, 2022)

Voy a desarmar, revisar bien y subiré fotos de la unidad afuera y los 4 conectores para que sean mas visibles
¿que debe unir la masa al brazo? ¿Un cable o simplemente debe el brazo “tocar ambos conectores de masa?


----------



## KareDany (Sep 3, 2022)

Adjunto este artículo que trata sobre las unidades fonocaptoras de tocadiscos
Según el Manual de Servicio de este equipo su Unidad Fonocaptora es del tipo cerámico


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 3, 2022)

Ivan DL dijo:


> ¿que debe unir la masa al brazo? ¿Un cable o simplemente debe el brazo “tocar ambos conectores de masa?


Tendrás que desmontar o separar la cápsula para ver dónde están conectados los cuatro cables.
Hace un siglo que no reparo platos pero, si no recuerdo mal, unos tnían los cables de masa directamente soldados al tubo y otros estaban soldados a terminales que se atornillaban al tubo o sujección en contacto directo con el tubo.
Y al final, dentro del aparato, había otro cable que unía el tubo con una plaquita o conjunto de terminales donde se conectaban o soldaban los dos cables (canal I + canal D ) mas la masa.

Como prueba rápida selecciona Phono, enciende el equipo y toca con los dedos en los cables, en los extremos de la cápsula y en los extremos del interior. Los cables solían quedase rígidos y quebrarse con el tiempo.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 3, 2022)

Ivan DL dijo:


> Voy a desarmar, revisar bien y subiré fotos de la unidad afuera y los 4 conectores para que sean mas visibles
> ¿que debe unir la masa al brazo? ¿Un cable o simplemente debe el brazo “tocar ambos conectores de masa?


Se conecta mas o menos asi . Los cables grises DEBEN ir  a masa de la electrónica. Si ademas manda a masa el* caño del brazo *mejor.

Mira mama sin manos ni amplificador !!!





Ultimo recurso  👇 Para la abstinencia de Pink Floyd 🥴🤣


----------



## falken63 (Sep 3, 2022)

Creo que en esas epocas todavia se usaban pastillas de cristal, que con el tiempo se echan a perder, que es lo mas seguro que se daño, consigase uno del tipo ceramico


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 3, 2022)

Según el manual subido es cerámico.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 3, 2022)

Nada, no hay forma de seguir la línea de la señal de Phono, falta parte de el esquema. 
Debía ser una hoja larga y o no han podido/sabido escanear o por el pliegue de la unión central se pierde la parte que nos interesa. 
Cuando tengamos las imágenes será mas fácil.


----------



## KareDany (Sep 3, 2022)

Diagrama de cableado del pick-up cerámico , según Manual de Servicio, va a R501 y R502
Acá en el diagrama eléctrico el recorrido de la señal desde la unidad fonocaptora
Y me parece que continúa hacia el conmutador de funciones


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 3, 2022)

Sí, pero algo se pierde por el camino, no aparece pevio* para fono ni se ve bien conexión entre salida módulo FI. de radio. 
Para nosotros sería sencillo y rápido verlo en el aparato pero a un principiante le puede descolocar, claro que tampoco sabría leer el esquema.   

* A no ser que sea así, directo a la etapa de potencia (al previo de esta) "adaptado" por el conjunto R+C.


----------



## KareDany (Sep 3, 2022)

Fonocaptor o pickup magnético entrega unos pocos mili Volts de señal, necesita un preamplificador antes de la etapa de salida de audio, en cambio uno cerámico entrega mucho más. 
Leer en este tema acerca de la equalización:




__





						Preamplificador Riaa (para tocadisco)
					

Buenas tardes a todos! Es mi primer post (aparte del de presentación), y les quería consultar que diseño elegir para un pre-amp para phono. El tema es que la verdad hay mucha info y no se cual de todos armar. Encontré en el foro algunos post, pero sin resultado final. Si alguien ya armo alguno...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Otro link interesante:





__





						¿Cómo elijo la cápsula perfecta para mi giradiscos? | Sarte Audio
					

Quizá complicada y a veces incluso un poco tosca, la constelación de elementos que permiten reproducir un disco de vinilo es capaz, si funciona como un todo perfectamente armonioso, de proporcionar un sonido cuya calidez muchos aficionados consideran todavía insuperable. Por otro lado, el pleno...




					www.sarte-audio.com
				



Encontré esto en relación al nivel phono (unidades fonocaptoras o pick-up). 

Si al tocar con un pequeño destornillador de relojero en los terminales externos en la unidad fonocaptora se escucha "hum" en los altavoces del tocadiscos, entonces la falla está en el unidad fonocaptora de cerámica.


----------



## felixreal (Sep 4, 2022)

Hola!

Hasta donde sé, las cápsulas fonocaptoras estéreo constan de dos circuitos independientes en su interior, sean de bobinas, cristales o cerámicas, cada una con su salida. 

Si está conectando sólo dos hilos a la electrónica, algo falta de conectar ahí. O si son los vivos, asegurar la conexión de masa.

Saludos


----------



## falken63 (Sep 4, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Según el manual subido es cerámico.


Ese aparato salio a principios de los 70", y puede ser que sea ceramico.

Pero igual debe haber de esas 4 terminales , dos deben tener un zumbido de audio, y los otros dos no (masa) si los 4 produce zumbido, te falta maza, si es asi revise el cableado del pik up.


----------



## KareDany (Sep 4, 2022)

En la foto del fonocaptor cerámico subida por Iván, puede verse dentro del recuadro de color rojo 4 terminales, los dos del centro señalados con flechas de color azul están soldados al tubo metálico del brazo del tocadiscos (común o masa) y los dos externos señalados con flechas de color verde son las salidas de audio del pick-up (canales derecho e izquierdo, y es aquí donde habrá que tocar con un destornillador pequeño), que van hacia el conmutador de funciones, al seleccionar la función phono (tocadiscos), la señal es aplicada a la entrada del Amplificador de salida de audio, muy importante revisar la conexión de masa o común, como han recomendado anteriormente los colegas falken63 y felixreal, mis saludos 
KareDany


----------



## falken63 (Sep 4, 2022)

KareDany dijo:


> En la foto del fonocaptor cerámico subida por Iván, puede verse dentro del recuadro de color rojo 4 terminales, los dos del centro señalados con flechas de color azul están soldados al tubo metálico del brazo del tocadiscos (común o masa) y los dos externos señalados con flechas de color verde son las salidas de audio del pick-up (canales derecho e izquierdo, y es aquí donde habrá que tocar con un destornillador pequeño), que van hacia el conmutador de funciones, al seleccionar la función phono (tocadiscos), la señal es aplicada a la entrada del Amplificador de salida de audio, muy importante revisar la conexión de masa o común, como han recomendado anteriormente los colegas falken63 y felixreal, mis saludos
> KareDany


¿dice que el terminal de maza va soldado al cuerpo del brazo?, mmm, creo que la mejor solucion (si es que se puede) , es de pasar un cable fino por el tubo para crear una nueva maza desde la capsula al chasis del tocadisco.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 4, 2022)

falken63 dijo:


> creo que la mejor solucion (si es que se puede) , es de pasar un cable fino por el tubo para crear una nueva maza desde la capsula al chasis del tocadisco.


Pero eso agrega peso al brazo y seguramente va s requerir recalibrarlo.


----------



## falken63 (Sep 4, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero eso agrega peso al brazo y seguramente va s requerir recalibrarlo.


Lo mas probable se suba medio gramo, no le va a afectar mucho, ademas le sujeri un cable muy fino, una capsula magnetica requiere un peso de alrededor de 6 gramos, una ceramica mas de 10 gramos.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 4, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sí, pero algo se pierde por el camino, no aparece pevio* para fono ni se ve bien conexión entre salida módulo FI. de radio.
> Para nosotros sería sencillo y rápido verlo en el aparato pero a un principiante le puede descolocar, claro que tampoco sabría leer el esquema.
> 
> * A no ser que sea así, directo a la etapa de potencia (al previo de esta) "adaptado" por el conjunto R+C.


Es directo a la etapa de potencia...las de cristal generaban 200mvoltios eficaces promedio, suficiente ´para evitar la etapa RIIA


----------



## switchxxi (Sep 4, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Es directo a la etapa de potencia...las de cristal generaban 200mvoltios eficaces promedio, suficiente ´para evitar la etapa RIIA



Aun así hace falta la etapa RIIA para ecualizar el sonido, sino sonaría a "lata".


----------



## unmonje (Sep 4, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Aun así hace falta la etapa RIIA para ecualizar el sonido, sino sonaría a "lata".


Las de cristal.....sonaban a LATA de todos modos 🤣, pero tenían mejores bajos  (la respuesta era un poco mas plana). Las de cerámica, lo podemos conversar !
Los bajos de las magnéticas eran tan patéticas que DEBIERON inventar algo para equalizar las, ya que el sonido en si, era realmente muy bueno y valía la pena.


----------



## falken63 (Sep 4, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Las de cristal.....sonaban a LATA de todos modos 🤣, pero tenían mejores bajos  (la respuesta era un poco mas plana). Las de cerámica, lo podemos conversar !
> Los bajos de las magnéticas eran tan patéticas que DEBIERON inventar algo para equalizar las, ya que el sonido en si, era realmente muy bueno y valía la pena.


No, las de cristal tenian mejor respuesta a los agudos, por esa razon reproducian con facilidad los ruidos del disco, los ceramicos un poco menos, los magneticos tienen mejor respuesta en los sonidos bajos (por ser de menor impedancia), y mas ancho de banda de sonido, pero menos ganancia de salida, unos 15 mv, contra los ceramicos que llegan a los 100mv.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 4, 2022)

falken63 dijo:


> No, las de cristal tenian mejor respuesta a los agudos, por esa razon reproducian con facilidad los ruidos del disco, los ceramicos un poco menos, los magneticos tienen mejor respuesta en los sonidos bajos (por ser de menor impedancia), y mas ancho de banda de sonido, pero menos ganancia de salida, unos 15 mv, contra los ceramicos que llegan a los 100mv.


Cuando escribí patéticos, me refería a su enorme amplitud , que era necesario disminuir. No sabía que a usted le gustaran mucho los sonidos de baja frecuencia.    gracias igual por la aclaración.


----------



## KareDany (Sep 4, 2022)

Así es, fonocaptores o pick-up cerámicos con nivel de salida entre 100-200 miliVolts, y los magnéticos entre 5-15 miliVolts, de ahí que estos últimos necesitaban ser amplificados antes de la etapa de potencia de audio y equalización RIIA, a finales de los 80 se vendieron en Cuba unos tocadiscos que se escuchaban muy bien, Radiotehnika 301M, eran fabricados en Riga, Letonia, amplificaban la salida del pick-up magnético con un circuito integrado, les adjunto foto, saludos
Y acá el esquema eléctrico del preamplificador RIIA, Saludos desde La Habana


----------



## Ivan DL (Sep 9, 2022)

Otras fotos un poco mas explicativas visualmente. El brazo no está unido a los conectores de masa. En el circuito se puede ver dos cables que viajan junto a los dos cables de ambos canales
Gracias a todos, ojalá estas fotos ayuden un poco más.


----------



## Ivan DL (Sep 9, 2022)

Disculpen me demorara, pero estaba tratando de aplicar (o hacer algo) a partir de sus comentarios e indicaciones, pero como bien dicen, para un aficionado, (y ya con edad encima), las cosas me resultan más difíciles y lentas.
Una vez más gracias a todos


----------



## falken63 (Sep 9, 2022)

Son cables apantallados o blindados, la malla seria la masa , lo que veo que en el cabezal los dos terminales del centro estan cortados (desconectado) , ahi esta el problema.


----------



## Ivan DL (Sep 9, 2022)

Cuando dices el terminal, ¿te refieres a los dos conectores en la unidad?


----------



## KareDany (Sep 9, 2022)

Holaaaaaa colegas del foro, 
Iván debes unir los dos terminales del centro del fonocaptor(señalados con flechas color rojo dentro del recuadro verde), los unes con un cable flexible y después lo pasas por dentro del tubo metálico del brazo del tocadiscos, sería recomendable desconectar con cuidado los terminales del fonocaptor, para evitar que el calor producido pie el cautin durante el proceso de soldadura con estaño pueda dañar el fonocaptor, en el otro extremo del brazo deberás soldarlo (el cable fino que pasaste) al chásis o común del circuito, saludos
Acá va la imagen
Encontrar acá un cable apantallado fino no será tarea fácil, por eso sugerí probar con un cable fino, a modo de prueba preliminar, a ver que sucede, si funciona aceptable y no se produce "hum" en el altavoz debido a oscilaciones.
En esta imagen se ve el cable apantallado a la salida del brazo del tocadiscos, no sé por qué no está así en el otro extremo, donde se conecta el fonocaptor
Acá la imagen de la salida del brazo del tocadiscos y la otra imagen muestra donde debes soldar el cable fino que pasaste por dentro del mismo
Aquí la otra imagen


----------



## falken63 (Sep 9, 2022)

Ivan DL dijo:


> Cuando dices el terminal, ¿te refieres a los dos conectores en la unidad?


si....


----------



## Ivan DL (Sep 9, 2022)

Mil Gracias. Me pondré en ello. Usaré un cable fino del mismo grosor al que ven que tienen ambos canales, creo deba servir, al menos como prueba. Ja, conseguir un cable apantallado hoy día.... a no ser en un equipo o circuito viejo que uno guarda, pero usaré el que digo y ya les hago saber el resultado.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Ivan DL (Sep 12, 2022)

Hola, aquí estoy agradeciendo y comentando: he hecho la prueba, y eureka!! era falta de masa, apareció el sonido, pero tengo un problema al cual intento dar una solución; colocar un cable para las masas uniendo ambos conectores como me aconsejaron, es posible, pero pasar ese cable por todo el brazo hasta el circuito, uff!!!!, es tarea de “indios” como reza la vieja frase, no hay dios que logre pasar el cable por lo estrecho del brazo y por los dos cables que  ya están ahí de ambos canales, solo se me ocurrió halar ambos cables de ambos canales porque dentro del circuito lo permitía e intentar ahora soldar las masas como estaban, usando la malla o trenza de cada cable, de hecho fue con lo que probé, un pedacito de cable soldado a esas mallas.
Es difícil, muy pequeño y aunque los cables están en buen estado, pelar esa malla o trenza se me ha hecho complejo.
Pero es la idea que he tenido y quería compartirla, para escuchar que opinan y de paso reiterarles mi agradecimiento.
Un saludo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 12, 2022)

Por eso la mayoría de las marcas usaban cables finísimos (algunos utilizaban cuatro cables "simples") utilizando el propio tubo como apantallamiento. Aún tengo por ahí una bolsita de cables.
En las fotos no lo veo bien, ¿el tubo del brazo tiene conexión a masa? Si es así puedes hacerlo menos complicado.
Cables finos de los terminales de la cápsula, cortos, con terminal abierto y sujeto por los tornillos que fijan el tubo. Con eso te ahorras cablear hasta el interior. Es algo que he recordado haber visto en algún aparato.


----------



## Ivan DL (Sep 12, 2022)

No, el tubo del brazo no tiene conexión a masa, está aislado. De hecho los dos cables que se conectan a los dos conectores de masa, viajan por el tubo y se conectan al circuito buscando “la masa” internamente. Si te fijas en esta foto de la salida de los cables dentro del circuito, lo podrás ver


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 12, 2022)

Lo encontré..


----------



## Ivan DL (Sep 12, 2022)

Mil Gracias intentaré seguir haciendo las conexiones a partir de ellos mismos como venían originalmente. (A ver si lo logro)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 12, 2022)

Sí, pero a veces aunque sean apantallados sólo se conecta la masa en uno de los extremos y la masa va por otro lado.


Ivan DL dijo:


> Mil Gracias intentaré seguir haciendo las conexiones a partir de ellos mismos como venían originalmente. (A ver si lo logro)


En las fotos no se aprecia bien, ¿se ve claro que el apantallado estaba separado para conectarlo en los pines vacíos? 
Ya es más curiosidad que otra cosa, la solución ya la tienes.


----------



## Ivan DL (Sep 12, 2022)

Exacto, los dos cables de cada canal tenían sus trenzas del apantallado cada una en un conector y luego en el interior del circuito volvían a separase y ambas se conectaban hasta en “dos puntos diferentes” ????
En fin como les dije soy aficionado, disfruto y me gusta mucho este mundo, pero es alejado de mi profesión, solo lo puedo hacer en ratos libres como hobby.
Le tomaré otras fotos mejores, y cuando logre terminar de hacer las conexiones, también le haré fotos para que se vea mejor.
Ah! y en cuanto a eso de que la solución “ya la tengo”, ja, aun no es así
gracias y saludos


----------



## KareDany (Sep 12, 2022)

Hola colegas 
Me alegra saber se haya identificado la causa de la falla del tocadiscos, una sugerencia más en relación con los cables apantallados, recordé que se pueden encontrar dentro de los cables del conector DB-15 de la conexión VGA de un monitor de TRC de computadora Personal, de algún monitor antiguo en desuso se toma el cable que va de la tarjeta PCB del monitor a la computadora Personal y se desarma este cable, deben haber tres cables apantallados de colores rojo, azul y verde, además de otros cables finos para el sincronismo horizontal y vertical del monitor, saludos 
KareDany


----------



## KareDany (Sep 13, 2022)

Holaaaaaa
Les muestro una imagen del cable VGA de monitor que les comenté en el mensaje anterior, y le quité la cubierta exterior, para mostrar los tres cables apantallados para las señales de rojo verde y azul que envía la PC hacia el monitor, saludos


----------

